

How Would You Describe Someone You've Never Met? - ckoerner
http://clkoerner.com/2012/05/17/how-would-you-describe-someone-youve-never-met/

======
ckoerner
I'm the author and I'd like some feedback. I was interested to see how the
information we put online can be used to paint a portrait of a person. This
was a small experiment that I hope generates more discussion around identity,
sharing of information about yourself and how that could be perceived.

